# Let's play again :) (identification)



## melano (Aug 9, 2012)

So this time...

Cannot play...but can participate  Yen,Precarious, Bartek and Chrisp

sorry my camera have little issue for the focus


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 9, 2012)

Is it that playboy spread by grandma did 40 years ago? I can't tell.


----------



## twolfe (Aug 9, 2012)

That is one strange photo.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 9, 2012)

It's an eyeball of something. :huh: some sort of dead leaf mantis?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 9, 2012)

Pseudocreobotra ocellata or wahlbergii

B. mendica

T. elegans

Is it in Hymenopodidae?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 9, 2012)

_geesh looks like an eyeball floating in the air_

_I say dead leaf also_


----------



## melano (Aug 9, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Pseudocreobotra ocellata or wahlbergii
> 
> B. mendica
> 
> ...


No good answer for now..

yes it's a Hymenopodidae


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 9, 2012)

Is it a creobroter species?


----------



## melano (Aug 9, 2012)

nope


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hymenopodidae hmmmmm,

hestiasula sp.?

guessing by what came up when i searched Hymenopodidae on flikr


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 9, 2012)

Harpagomantis tricolor?

ACROMANTIS!!!!


----------



## melano (Aug 9, 2012)

nope for both of you


----------



## frogparty (Aug 9, 2012)

Deroplatys truncarta


----------



## agent A (Aug 9, 2012)

brancsikia sp??


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 9, 2012)

looks like a frog/mantis with a photoshopped eyeball.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 9, 2012)

I see the head.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> brancsikia sp??


they have a tapered eye. I dont see that here


----------



## melano (Aug 9, 2012)

Still no !

What is photoshop ? :innocent:


----------



## automeris (Aug 9, 2012)

Ceratomantis saussurii?


----------



## melano (Aug 9, 2012)

very cute species but no :'(


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 9, 2012)

i give up...


----------



## melano (Aug 9, 2012)

No !!! not yet !!!

ok ok let fix a little bit the focus !!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 9, 2012)

You took the bait  

Still can't figure it out.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 9, 2012)

A. formosana?


----------



## melano (Aug 9, 2012)

:no:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 9, 2012)

melano said:


> No !!! not yet !!!
> 
> ok ok let fix a little bit the focus !!!


The pattern on the eye looks like Ephestiasula pictipes (Purple Boxer Mantis), and the crown makes me guess it is an adult.

All I have to compare are L3s...


----------



## melano (Aug 9, 2012)

melano said:


> So this time...
> 
> Cannot play...but can participate  Yen, *Precarious*, Bartek and Chrisp


Hey !!! You cannot play !  and by the way I swear you... you know the answer  

that's a part of the good news I told you in the sponge topic  

For now you are right at least about *she*'s adult


----------



## Precarious (Aug 9, 2012)

melano said:


> Hey !!! You cannot play !  and by the way I swear you... you know the answer
> 
> that's a part of the good news I told you in the sponge topic
> 
> For now you are right at least about *she*'s adult


Oops! I misread that. My English not so good. :mellow: 

In which case, I will guess initials PB.


----------



## melano (Aug 9, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Oops! I misread that. My English not so good. :mellow:
> 
> In which case, I will guess initials PB.


 :clap:


----------



## hierodula (Aug 9, 2012)

parymenopus?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 9, 2012)

So i guess it's ephestiatula pictipes


----------



## melano (Aug 10, 2012)

no and no

:batman:


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 10, 2012)

Is it pseudo or phyllovates sp?


----------



## melano (Aug 10, 2012)

Still no !

ok ok... I think my focus work again correctly... it's obvious now :balloon:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 10, 2012)

It's a boxer...


----------



## melano (Aug 10, 2012)

right but not enough


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 11, 2012)

_Pachymantis bicingulata_.

Can i have an ooth now please?


----------



## melano (Aug 11, 2012)

:clap: 

YES !!!

I was thinking to give 5 ooths for the winner but ok I'll send you only 1 ooth... (An empty one   ) :clown: 






Now seriously (I'm never serious lol)... if anyone have a male I'll give him one ooth :whistling:


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 11, 2012)

That's a cute one.


----------



## twolfe (Aug 11, 2012)

Very cute. I want one!


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 11, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Very cute. I want one!


I want 5 ooths. Too bad I didn't win...


----------



## melano (Aug 11, 2012)

Nobody have a male ? :whistling:


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 12, 2012)

melano said:


> Nobody have a male ? :whistling:


My father is a male. I will trade him for an ooth.


----------



## melano (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok... please send it in a small box with 2 cold pack in a slow shipping option ... I'll send you in return an empty ooth of popa  

Crypted message here


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 12, 2012)

melano said:


> Ok... please send it in a small box with 2 cold pack in a slow shipping option ... I'll send you in return an empty ooth of popa
> 
> Crypted message here


You're worse than my credit card company. At least their font is slightly readable.


----------



## melano (Aug 12, 2012)

:clown: 

You are the first who see that I use this technic in lot of my messages


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 12, 2012)

melano said:


> :clown:
> 
> You are the first who see that I use this technic in lot of my messages


I just quote them and look at what was said. Doesn't work on me.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 12, 2012)

funny. I was thinking pachymantis but i decided against it cuz it didn't look like the one i researched


----------



## mutrok4040 (Aug 12, 2012)

melano said:


> Ok... please send it in a small box with 2 cold pack in a slow shipping option ... I'll send you in return an empty ooth of popa
> 
> Crypted message here


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's the offer for a male he posted

BUSTED!

:clap: 

YES !!!

I was thinking to give 5 ooths for the winner but ok I'll send you only 1 ooth... ( An empty one  ) :clown: 







Now seriously (I'm never serious lol)... if anyone have a male I'll give him one ooth :whistling:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm gonna quote all of your posts.


----------



## melano (Aug 13, 2012)

That's terrible for me :'( ... Now nobody will trust me again :boat:


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 13, 2012)

melano said:


> That's terrible for me :'( ... Now nobody will trust me again :boat:


I never trusted you in the first place. :lol:


----------



## melano (Aug 13, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I never trusted you in the first place. :lol:


  You are so cruel !

I'm so sad that I decided to release the Pachymantis  female in Central Park... unfortunately... she was immediately eaten by a bird :'(

By the way, I find that on my bike this morning... What is it ?






LOL


----------



## mutrok4040 (Aug 13, 2012)

Some kind of bug.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 13, 2012)

melano said:


> You are so cruel !
> 
> I'm so sad that I decided to release the Pachymantis  female in Central Park... unfortunately... she was immediately eaten by a bird :'(
> 
> ...


So you got the male? Also, what is up with your lids? Such shoddy work. I know first hand  .


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 17, 2012)

melano said:


> You are so cruel !
> 
> I'm so sad that I decided to release the Pachymantis  female in Central Park... unfortunately... she was immediately eaten by a bird :'(
> 
> ...


NOT THE PACHYMANTIS!!! lol so is that her male?


----------



## melano (Aug 17, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> So you got the male? Also, what is up with your lids? Such shoddy work. I know first hand  .


My lids are handmade making with love  



brancsikia339 said:


> NOT THE PACHYMANTIS!!! lol so is that her male?


yes now pray for me to succeed the mating with the female :clover:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 17, 2012)

melano said:


> yes now pray for me to succeed the mating with the female :clover:


I pray that melano is able to breed pachymantis bicingulata and gives me some of the babies.

Amen h34r: 

Now find the crypted message


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 17, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I pray that melano is able to breed pachymantis bicingulata and gives me some of the babies
> 
> Amen h34r:


Would also like to see these bred, didnt Yen hatch some ooths way back?

Is anyone else keeping these?


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 17, 2012)

melano said:


> yes now pray for me to succeed the mating with the female :clover:


That's an interesting fetish. Whatever floats your boat...


----------



## melano (Aug 17, 2012)

LIVE !!!

the male just jumped on the female


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 17, 2012)

melano said:


> LIVE !!!
> 
> the male just jumped on the female


Are you going to sell the ooths/nymphs? This is a pretty species.


----------



## melano (Aug 17, 2012)

depending how many ooths and nymphs


----------



## melano (Aug 17, 2012)

just connected :santa:


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 17, 2012)

melano said:


> just connected :santa:


Needs more details. This isn't doing anything for me.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 17, 2012)

melano said:


> just connected :santa:


Woo-hoo! You da man!


----------



## melano (Aug 17, 2012)

the male finished and both of them paraded but the male seems avoiding the female now... do I take it of ? I think it's more safe and trying again in few days ... what do you think ... ?


----------



## Precarious (Aug 17, 2012)

melano said:


> the male finished and both of them paraded but the male seems avoiding the female now... do I take it of ? I think it's more safe and trying again in few days ... what do you think ... ?


Absolutely. Keep him safe for another day.


----------



## melano (Aug 17, 2012)

done  

thank you

I think I can sleep a little more reassured...


----------



## Bartek (Aug 21, 2012)

By rhayu at 2012-08-21

as far just 1 stupid nymph


----------



## melano (Aug 21, 2012)

You are SO *SYPB * :tt2: 

By the way... male connected a second time today


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bartek said:


> By rhayu at 2012-08-21
> 
> as far just 1 stupid nymph


What kind of mantis is that? It doesn't look like Pachymantis


----------



## melano (Aug 28, 2012)

:santa:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 28, 2012)

melano said:


> :santa:


?Question mark


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 28, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> ?Question mark


He obviously means he's very hairy and likes red hats... (-;


----------



## melano (Aug 28, 2012)

I mean Santa Claus bring me a great thing !!! :1eye:


----------



## melano (Aug 29, 2012)

:angel:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 29, 2012)

melano said:


> :angel:


Yeah!!!! Congratz on getting Pachymantis bicingulata ooth!


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 29, 2012)

melano said:


> :angel:


That's the craziest ooth I've ever seen!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 29, 2012)

I knew you could do it!


----------

